# Potato Salads



## Wyogal (Jul 4, 2010)

Inspired by a couple of the potato salad threads, here goes: What are some of your favorite way of making potato salad?
For my husband, I will make a tradition, like his mom made, salad - m. whip, yellow mustard, vinegar, sugar, celery seed dressing over cooked, peeled potatoes, hard boiled (cooked... ha!) eggs, celery, scallion.
I also like a red potato, sliced thin, with thin sliced cucumber... keeping skins on both. Then fresh dill and some light mayo and sour cream.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 4, 2010)

cooked potatoes, onion, hard cooked (ha) eggs. celery, pimentos  if i have a jar. mayo, pwd. mustard, very small amount. paprika. no salt if i am going to eat it. the paprika does the trick for me. usually make night before. it will soak up dressing, might need to add more before serving.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm the potato salad queen around here - lol!!  That's what I'm ALWAYS asked to bring - sometimes with my recipes by name.

Outside of my "Red, White, & Blue" potato salad which has a thread of it's own here, my other two favorites are a warm turkey bacon potato salad that I haven't typed up on the computer yet, & my frequently-requested "Blue Cheese" potato salad:

"Breezy Blue Cheese Potato Salad" 
 
 
     3 pounds thin-skinned waxy white potatoes
Approx. 1/2 to 1 cup minced red or Vidalia onion (depending on how much you like onion) - or shallots 
     6 hard-cooked eggs, peeled and quartered lengthwise
     One 16-ounce container of sour cream
     1/2 cup mayonnaise
     2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
Approx. 1 cup or more to taste crumbled blue cheese + extra for sprinkling over the top for garnish (any favorite firm blue cheese will work)
     Approx. 1 teaspoon salt
     Approx. 1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
     Approx. 1 teaspoon paprika
     Chopped Italian flat-leaf parsley for garnish
 
 
     Cook the unpeeled potatoes in boiling water until tender when pierced with a thin knife and drain.  As soon as they are cool enough to handle, but still warm, cut them into bite-size chunks/slices and place in a large bowl with the onion and the hard-boiled eggs.  In another bowl mix the sour cream, mayonnaise, vinegar, blue cheese, salt, pepper, and paprika.  Pour over the potatoes and mix gently.  Garnish with the extra crumbled blue cheese & parsley and refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 4, 2010)

gosh Breezy... you ARE the potato salad queen!! that sounds super delicious!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 4, 2010)

yukon golds, russets, or our local newpies, boiled, 1/2 cooled sauteed in bacon fat

(with or without fresh blanched green beans, also sauteed)

dressing:  mayo, sour cream, dijon, hb egg, bacon, taragon vinegar, shallot, lemmon zest, salt n pep, fresh herbs: dill, chives, parsley


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, I am a HUGE potato salad fan, and for decades would reject any that didn't have a mayo-based dressing. That is, until I discovered this one! I make this potato salad as part of the larger Salade Niçoise, but just as often with only the potatoes, or potatoes and skinny green beans. This dressing is "DA BOMB!"  (and I promise you won't taste the anchovies). 

*Niçoise Potato Salad with Tiny Green Beans*
(atop a bed of fresh Spinach)

This variation on Salade Niçoise is a favorite luncheon main course of my vegetarian friends. You can leave the anchovies out of the dressing if you must, but then be sure to add 1/4 teaspoon of fine sea salt. You can make all the components ahead of time, but don’t assemble the salad until you are ready to serve.

makes 6 servings

*Vinaigrette:*
2 anchovy fillets, well drained and very finely chopped
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 clove garlic, very finely chopped
3 tablespoons white wine vinegar 
1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil

In a bowl, whisk together the anchovies, mustard, garlic and vinegar. Add the oil, one tablespoon at a time, whisking constantly. Set the dressing aside so the flavors can mellow.

*Potato Salad:*
8 medium-sized red potatoes (2 pounds) scrubbed, with skins intact
2 tablespoons dry French vermouth
1/4 red onion, thinly sliced
3 tablespoons chopped fresh chervil or flat-leaf parsley
1 cup tiny ripe Niçoise olives (or choose oil-cured ripe olives from Nyons or Morocco) 
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
1 pound haricots verts (tiny French green beans)
2 pounds fresh, young spinach, washed several times to remove any sand, and well dried

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Add the potatoes and cook until they are tender when pierced with a fork. 
2. Trim the green beans and blanch in a large pot of salted boiling water for about 4 minutes. Remove from the heat immediately and refresh in an ice water bath to stop the cooking. Toss with about 2 tablespoons of the vinaigrette
3. While the potatoes are still hot, but cool enough to handle, slice them thickly and layer them in a wide, shallow bowl. Sprinkle each layer with some of the vermouth, red onion and parsley. Pour the vinaigrette and olives on top and, with your hands, gently toss the potatoes with the olives and dressing. Wipe the sides of the dish; add salt and pepper, to taste.
4. Cover with plastic wrap and let the potatoes sit at room temperature for at least 1 hour before serving.
5. To serve, arrange atop the spinach and garnish with more olives and very thinly sliced red onions.

_Teacher’s Tip:_ Any waxy potato, such as Yukon Gold or Rattes, will work well in this salad.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 8, 2010)

This is a salad I make. It is not really a potato salad, but that is what I have to tell my American friends to get them to taste it, and then they love it.
Equal parts of:
boiled and pilled potato
carrots
hard boiled eggs
canned green peas
boiled white chicken meat or crab meat
(you can mix those two in any proportion you might like)
salt pepper to taste
mayo slightly disolved with lemon juice.
Dice everything into a small dice, I am too lazy so I use bog hole grater, mix together and serve at room temperature.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 8, 2010)

raw or cooked carrot?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 8, 2010)

If it's the traditional "Russian Salad" I'm familiar with, the carrots - & everything else - are cooked.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 8, 2010)

oops, sorry, yes everything cooked.


----------



## JuliaKhanam (Aug 16, 2010)

red potatoes (they don't get mushy and don't absorb too much dressing)

boiled eggs

green onion

celery

salt and pepper

Hellman's mayonnaise

paprika to top salad with


----------



## Robert White (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi..!!
A flavorful potato salad recipe.
It gonna be very healthy..


----------



## Linux (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome to DC, Robert. 

That recipe looks very nice.


----------



## letscook (Aug 16, 2010)

at a famly gathering just had a Bacon ranch potato salad
potatos, onions, celery, eggs, bacon pieces and ranch dressing.
it was good.

love to make german potato salad -- that great served hot or cold


----------

